

Did Piketty Get His Math Wrong? - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/24/upshot/did-piketty-get-his-math-wrong.html

======
bsaul
This is one thing that've striked me when reading some macro economic book :
raw data used to build models are such a mess, that trying to draw any kind of
conclusion from them seems really like bad science anyway.

This is especially true when you're talking about statistics from before the
70s. And even today, one can see that people have trouble comparing simple
things like unemployment rates or gdp because of different methods and
legislation between countries... So i can't imagine comparing stats from the
19th or even early 20s.

